# Nervous about first time to Ireland



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all , as a relative newbe to motorcaravanning and very unsure about going on a ferry we thought a trip to Ireland might be a good first trip outside touring in this country . Anybody have any good advice or general info on the following .
1 . Best time of year to go ?
2 . Best ferry route for southern Ireland ?
3 .Any difference with driving regulations ?
4 .Anything not avaliable ( gas etc ) ?

I have been away loads in this country and will do europe at some stage but we would love to tour Ireland first .
Many thanks 
Delboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Delboy

We're going to Ireland for the first time this year too.  

There's a blog here somewhere wich is brilliant, but I can't find it. Shall have another search tonight and will post it if it turns up. If you find it in the meantime perhaps you will do the same. :wink: 

It was by a couple who were keen on some sort of orienteering "game" I forget what it was called, but I think you went in search of clues of some kind on a set trail.

Cheers


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Hi 

Firstly have a great trip and relax. 

My answers to your questions but I am sure some more experienced members will be along soon. 

We went in June and had superb weather. 

Travelled from Fishguard to Rosslare -as you are from Hereford that would seem convenient for you as well. 

Have to be very careful re speed limits especially round towns etc.Also some of their roads have "hard shoulders"(not a motorway though) and you pull across into them to allow faster traffic to overtake.Very few motorways and some of the road surfaces are not very good. 

Some sites have a restricted number of EHU otherwise no problems with gas etc. 

Enjoy it 

Clive


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-85.html

Go here. All you want to know.


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks all , great help , i suppose the ferry bit was worrying me most as ive never even taken the car on one let alone the van and the misses . Perhaps i will bump into Zebedee ( not literally i hope )
Regards
Delboy


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

The ferries are no problem but the Irish Sea can turn a little nasty!!When we went to Denmark using DFDS they did manage to direct us under a beam which smashed a roof vent - now I doublecheck that they can see clearly as we are guided into place, but that was the only problem we have had so far.
Have you checked the forum on touring?I cannot remember the exact title but there is plenty of good tips.

Clive

Edit : Look at "Ireland Touring"


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheers Clive , trawling through it slowly , thats my bed time reading for tonight


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Speed limits are in KPH. To save peering at small digits on your speedo knock the zero off the limit and multiply result by 6 for MPH will keep you on the right side.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Found it Delboy.  >>Here<< 

The panoramas are great and it's a very well written and objective account.

Thanks to Bob and Jo.   

Cheers - and I hope we do meet, though not head on, as you say.  8O :roll:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

This year will be our first trip to Ireland, so will watch this thread. We are travelling from Troon mid July for three weeks. 

We have a rough idea where we are going as I am doing some genealogy research while we are there (three Irish Grandparents and never been to Ireland :roll: ) 

Anne


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there,

So glad that you have decided to come to Ireland for your first Mh trip. I'm sure you will love it. It is a fairly easy country to navigate and if you like coastal scenery, mountains etc, the west coast is probably the best although there are great places on the east coast in Wicklow, Louth and the Antrim coast in Northern Ireland.

As I live here and have been around virtually every corner of the place, if there is anything specific you need to know, please PM me or ask on a post if you want to help others.

Welcome in advance

Ca


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Delboy.

Hope you enjoy your Irish trip .
Holyhead to Dunlaoghaire would be my choice of route, 99 Minutes on the Stena HSS.. instead of 3 hours on the ferry.
Everyting is much the same here as it in the UK.

Aido


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Many thanks for all the replies , one objective is to try to be in Ireland for the many festivals and lisdoonvarna is a must as i love live music . The west coast looks fantastic . Ive been to Dublin before but stayed in the city , cant remember much as we were on a football tour and had too much black beer ! Must try to find a guide that lists the festivals and get planning .
All the best 
Delboy 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Found it Delboy.  >>Here<<
> 
> The panoramas are great and it's a very well written and objective account.
> 
> ...


And there was I thinking you were looking for mine Dave >here<


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> And there was I thinking you were looking for mine Dave >here<


Yours is pretty damn good Frank - as anticipated. 

It's the panoramas in Bob and Jo's that caught my eye. They really add another dimension to the blog, and it's just a pity I can't print them out!!

I shouldn't jest though - it won't be long before you engineering theorists invent moving ink for the printer!! :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## 110488 (Mar 10, 2008)

*ireland*

ive travelled round Ireland 3 times now went from holyhead to dublin (Dun laghaire) Ferry pretty straight forward your told exactly what to do, Dublin is easy to get out of and im a nervous city driver. get the fast one though its worth the extra money.Galway has a week long music festival which is fab also has lots of live music in pubs throughout the year theres a camp site within 2 mins walk of the town not noisy but easy to get back to after a night out sorry cant remember what its called it smany years since i went. checkout the fleadh music festival it was fantastic when iwent. A place called Doolin has asmall music fest camping near pubs and a beautiful rocky beech. Kerry and the Dingle peninsula offers spectacular scenery and lots of pubs with live music it also has a small music fest. have a great time you wont be dissapointed im sure


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Be aware that the Fishguard-Rosslaire fast-ferry seacat lynx has a height limit of 3m and a weight limit of 3000kg per vehicle.


----------

